# AWF NOW FLYING AGAIN



## sagindragin (May 4, 2008)

hi all,

well on sunday the 4thmay 2008, i deleted all the non activated members, the vast majority of these were spam, but some are likely very slow in replying to the comfirmation email, if you are one of these you will have to reregister and this time please reply within 48hrs or your registration will be removed.
thank you all the webmasters and site owners that help me reach all the members.

JMSmith
sagindragin
airwarfareforum.com


----------

